# Goat-O-Rama Livestream Fiddle Event



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My husband is doing a fiddle livestream with goat videos (see all the baby goats in action over the last few days!)






It'll probably be about an hour long. He's going to play some fiddle tunes and maybe tell stories about some of the goats! All new goat videos and a song!

Hope you can make it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Video unavailable. 

Sounds exciting.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It will become available when it starts later this afternoon. It's a livestream.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow your husband is really good! I bought a violin a few years ago and have been trying to teach myself online. How long has your husband been playing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. :up:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

He started playing viola in 2nd grade but he mostly switched to violin a few years ago since it's much easier to play for this type of thing. Phil hasn't had lessons since college, but he recently started taking them again this year from a girl in Hawaii. He has a lesson over Zoom every other week and it's helping him spruce up his technique and his form.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I sure is a difficult instrument to play. I started the year before I got goats, and I haven't had much time to dedicate to playing it since then. And without a physical teacher I've had the darndest time with vibrato...

By the way I forgot to mention your goats are awesome as always. Fiddle music just seems to fit them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Phil is doing another goat fiddle livestream this afternoon: 





He says: 
It'll probably be about an hour long. I'm going to play some fiddle tunes and maybe tell stories about some of the goats! All new goat videos and a song!

Hope you can make it!
-Phil


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Livestream going live now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Missed it.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Forgot to post this earlier! Happening now:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's good! Enjoyed it!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I loved watching and listening....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Phil says: 
Sunday was busy for us, so I'm doing the stream today!
7pm EST | 6pm CST | 5pm MST | 4pm PST | 1pm HST






Herb has sent me another video of his goats in Utah, so look for that! I'm also trying out my new lighting setup, so hopefully the greenscreen will work better this time 

Hope to see you there!
-Phil


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

The Goat-o-Rama goats are back after our pack trip in Utah! I'll be showing videos from the first day or two of our pack trip as well as replaying some of my favorite baby goat videos.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Going live now! (Must watch on YouTube, not in the embedded window here). Has lots of video from our recent trip to Utah, including recent video of our little doeling Butterfly who broke her pelvis last spring!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I tuned in! Enjoyed it thoroughly! Especially the song Ashokan Farewell. I'm amazed that they don't need to be on leashes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MellonFriend said:


> I tuned in! Enjoyed it thoroughly! Especially the song Ashokan Farewell. I'm amazed that they don't need to be on leashes.


So glad you enjoyed it! Packgoats don't do well on leashes. It actually messes them up to some degree since they often need to find their own best path around obstacles (and sometimes the best goat paths aren't very people-friendly!). A well-bonded goat is better at following his people than a dog. It's what makes goats unique among packstock.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That is so awesome. Makes me want a pack goat.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Livestream fiddle event happening today! It will feature more videos from our recent trip to Utah.
Also, my husband has a brand new fiddle he bought yesterday which he is very excited to try out! 





Starts at 5:00 MST.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Live streaming now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey,

The Goat-o-Rama goats continue their exciting adventures in Utah this afternoon!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Howdy!

This is the final exciting chapter of our goat adventures in Utah for 2020! Stop by and enjoy some tunes and goat videos! Here about our exciting misadventures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Livestream happening now!!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Howdy!

Stop by and enjoy some tunes and goat videos! I'll be replaying highlights from our Utah trip and some goat videos from earlier this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clappingthumbup)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Fiddle livestream happening right now with Christmas songs and goats frolicking in winter snow! 





Sorry I didn't post this earlier... I was out riding my horse today and forgot!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Livestream happening now for those who might have the next 45 minutes or so free!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Christmas livestream happening in about an hour and a half!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Livestream happening NOW!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Livestream happening in about 5 minutes! I believe this one will feature some raw footage of Butterfly from last spring when she was recovering from her broken pelvis.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Today at 5:00 MST! Always fun when some of you can drop by even if it's just for a few minutes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Get ready for the Christmas tree feast and some videos of Skeeter and Blackbird as babies today! Hope to see you there!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking forward to it. I just liked and subscribed to your channel maybe others will too and you can get some compensation for it


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I just liked, subscribed and set a reminder for later.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Really enjoyed the live stream! (clap)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Phil's got another livestream this afternoon!

Today I'll be playing some tunes and showing videos going back to 2017! Maybe Cuzco will make an appearance!






Same times as usual!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Will be looking forward to watching and listening tonight. (thumbup) Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Phil says,

Hey,

Today our water stopped working, but that's not going to stop me from doing a livestream! And I've got a special Indiana Valentine's video to play!

Hope to see you there! Same time as always, 5pm MST.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Livestream today! Phil will be showing some old videos of our beloved packgoat Finn as a baby.
He was a CUTE baby! And very adventuresome!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Phil says,

Hey,

This week I've dug up some of Nubbin and Petunia's baby videos from 2013!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Phil says,

Hey,

This week I've got a couple videos of Nibbles! She was our first doe, and I might have a few stories to tell about her! (Remind me!)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey,

Some fun fiddle tunes coming your way today! Hope to see you there!
5:00 pm MST


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Ahoy there!

I hope you are doing well today! For this week's stream I've got some classic Cuzco moments from 2008 to share with you! See Cuzco eat things & defend his honor against a small cat!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Ahoy there,

Baby goat season is almost upon us! Sadie is due this coming Monday! Here's a picture of her with her kid from last year, Sunflower.

I'm doing the stream today at 5pm MST (usual time).


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Ahoy there!

Sadie's kids were born on Wednesday! It was a picture perfect delivery, Sadie picked the one hour of the day that was warm out and she had no trouble at all! This week I've got a good 45 minutes of video including Sadie cleaning off her kids, first drink at the milk bar, and playing in our basement, kitchen, and living room! I've also got a 5 minute video of the rest of our goats playing, including some fun slow-mo segments!






Hope you can make it!
-Phi


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to post this earlier! Livestream is happening NOW! 

Howdy!

Happy mother's day! I've got some special mother's day music today for my mom! All of our goat moms are doing well here, with two still waiting to have their kids over the next month!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Love the videos! Haven't watched them all yet but great so far


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Great videos! I am a classical violinist, and I really enjoy seeing people have fun fiddling. Your intonation is fabulous, btw!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Good morning! Good times are guaranteed today at the Goat-o-Rama live stream today! It's been a fun week and the baby goats have been keeping things exciting! This is a picture of Diamond, who for a week had one ear up and one ear down.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

EJskeleton said:


> Great videos! I am a classical violinist, and I really enjoy seeing people have fun fiddling. Your intonation is fabulous, btw!


Phil thanks you for the compliments!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey y'all! Hope you had a great week! The baby goats have gone wild and are now attacking us!










Join me today to see them be wild and also to hear some updated fiddle tune backtracks!






See you soon!
-Phil


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Man those goats are big 😂 I’m use to minis, so in my eyes they’re giants 😂 the only “big” goat I have is a 2/3 Nigerian dwarf 1/3 Nubian


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

What is the breed of the biggest you have?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

All of my goats are Alpine/Nubian crosses. The biggest is slightly higher percentage Nubian but he's also the less athletic.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey,

Get ready for some fun this afternoon! New kids, a hike, goat tower fun, and a new exciting piece of yard art!






Hope you can make it!

Cheers!
-Phil


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Howdy,

Lots of fun in the stream today! Mocha's new kids, goat fights, and more!






Hope to see you there!
-Phil


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Happy Independence Day!

My folks came to visit this weekend and we had some great goat adventures including a very exciting goat croquet tournament! To add to the festivity, tonight my dad will be playing with me on a couple of songs! Today, 5pm MST.






Hope to see you there!

-Phi


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Livestream happening right now!
(And please disregard the "Video Unavailable" notice. It's available on YouTube!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Livestream happening now! 





Phil has been doing these every Sunday at 5:00 but I have been negligent about posting. Sorry about that! 
He's got new footage from our recent trips to South Dakota and Utah!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍 Nice 😊


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Livestream is going on now! Lots more goatpacking in Utah footage in this one.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

This made me smile! (I needed that today) Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed it! My husband loves making these videos.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Phil took a hiatus from live streaming in December due to his over-packed Christmas schedule, but he's back today! 

Livestream is going live now!


----------

